# Gigue from Little Suite by Johann Anton Logy



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

Gigue from Little Suite in C Major
Composer: Johann Anton Logy (1650 - 1721)





Jan Antonín Losy, Count of Losinthal (German: Johann Anton Losy von Losinthal); also known as Comte d'Logy (Losi or Lozi), (c. 1650 – 22 August 1721) was a Bohemian aristocrat, Baroque lute player and composer from Prague. His lute works combine the French style brisé with a more Italian cantabile style. He was probably the most significant lutenist-composer in Bohemia at the height of the lute's popularity there. 
Gigue from Little Suite in C Major is one of RCM (The Royal Conservatory of Music) Grade 2 Repertoire.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Sweet suite.


----------



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

Thanks KapnKrunch!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice.
I do have the grade 3 & 4 books (Older ones--they may have been updated since.)
I might have grade 2.
If I do I'll check if my version has this & give it a try.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

mine is 2011 edition. It is still in the latest 2018 edition (https://files.rcmusic.com//sites/default/files/S47_GuitarSyllabus_ONLINE_2018_F.pdf)


----------

